# Ixeo Pull Down Bed Comfort



## Sighthound (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'll be buying my first MH soon and it looks like an Ixeo will be favourite choice. We like the comfy lounge layout and big kitchen on the Ixeo Time 585 but I'd like some feed back as to the comfort of the drop down bed before I commit.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Kevin


----------

